# Outdoors > Photography and Video >  Introduced Animals of New Zealand (1960)

## JayColli

Cool little bit of footage for those of you that haven't seen it.

----------


## RichieRich

"So pig hunting's a young mans sport" lol
So un-PC, reminds me of those old videos that were shown at school

----------

